# Douglasville, GA, #1213b, Lucy, F, 2-3 yrs



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Petfinder Link



> Lucy and Ricky are very sweet German Shepherds. They appear to be about 2-3 years old and are quite bonded. Lucy behaves well on leash and is a sweet and bright girl. She likes to go for walks and enjoys being with people. Lucy is smaller than Ricky and does need to put on a few pounds. Please come as soon as possible and spend some time with this sweet couple. A fence check is required prior to adoption.
> 
> For information on adoption please call the Douglas County Animal Shelter at 770-942-5961 or fax 770-942-5914. All adopted dogs of appropriate age will receive a microchip. The new owners are required to get their new dogs a rabies vaccination and to have them spayed/neutered at the appropriate age.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

bump.......


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

safe I have arranged rescue boarding and transport whew!!!


----------

